# How do you locate a stolen camera?



## AAPalaska (Mar 15, 2012)

As many of you who love your photos and memories captured through those photos, you could understand my heartbreak when someone stole my camera. It was full of our entire family trip to Florida. While holding my son up to watch the cheetahs at Busch Gardens, someone stole the camera right out of the stroller pocket. I was left without a single vacation photo. So sad, and violating. I've reported it stolen with Tampa police and Busch Gardens Security, but I'm not too optimistic. I was wondering if any of you know a way to trace pictures taken with my camera through the internet? It's worth a shot. Thanks a million.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2012)

Stolen Camera Finder.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 15, 2012)

First of all, that really sucks...

There is a website ... can't remember the address right now ... that can help track a stolen camera.  It searches images for the serial number in the exif.  If the person who stole it is posting images from it online, there is a chance you can find it.

Not all cameras record the body's serial number in the exif though...  What body was it?


edit
The link Sparky posted is the one I was talking about.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 15, 2012)

cool linky sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2012)

Just for S&G, I ran one of my shots through it.  It found one I took as part of the Lens Across America!


----------

